
Possible Church Built on the Site of Constantine’s Conversion to Christianity - allthebest
https://hyperallergic.com/453107/archaeologists-may-have-discovered-a-church-built-on-the-site-of-constantine-the-greats-conversion-to-christianity/
======
jimmy1
As an Orthodox Christian, I sometimes get a (good hearted) kick reading these
quotations from theology professors describing something as a phenomena that
to us is just normal, everyday part of our faith. There is so much rich
history.

~~~
nikolay
I feel the same way. Unfortunately, being a Christian and especially - an
Orthodox one is not popular these days especially among those who are
traditionally Orthodox nations such as my homeland Bulgaria. Western
materialism is our doom and I hope more of us see it!

~~~
trhway
>Western materialism is our doom

i doubt it. The leaders of Orthodox church, like the Russian Patriarch Kirill
seem to have successfully integrated their religion with Western materialism
like $40K watches, Maybach cars, etc. and enjoy close spiritual, social and
economical connections to the Russian political and economical elite who have
openly fully embraced the Western materialism. I think any good Orthodox
follower should just follow their example.

~~~
nikolay
Most of the high ranks of the Orthodox clergy are just "heritage" from the KGB
era and their mission is to destroy Orthodoxy and they are very successful at
that. For example, Kirill totally turned even Russophiles against Russia with
his last visit in Bulgaria demonstrating by the book how a good Christian
should NOT behave!

